

Overview of our startup industry - Daily Deals - saifa

I want to write a post and overview about my start-up industry. Unfortunately it's not a pro post, as I’m far from being a good blogger and english is not my 1st language.<p>That is not a secret that group buying (daily deals, social e-commerce, Groupon) is one of the most popular web topic in 2010 and the biggest trend which is growing world wide. How many of you tried to build something in that area? I guess that's scary to jump to the car overload by passengers.<p>This is my personal view of how daily deals industry started and developing:<p>1)	Woot.com (2004) – I think this website is a 1st seed in group buying<p>2)	Groupon (2008)  brought group buying in new level by offering deals from services and local merchants. Groupon is the most cloned website in history of internet, more than 1000 clones over the world (Dec 2009 – May 2010). I wanted to make one too ))<p>3)	Daily deal aggregators (yipit, dealradar and etc). I would compare aggregators to price comparison websites.<p>4)	Specific daily deals websites (food and dining, fitness and workout, products). More services coming in that area for sure.<p>5)	Traditional stores start their daily deal section on their websites (target, compusa and etc)<p>6)	Some big players start their own daily deals services. Aol (with wow.com). Who next? Ebay? Amazon?<p>7)	Free daily deals – TapZilla.com gives out a limited amount of applications for iphone for free<p>8)	Groupon starts integration with  Ning and Ebay<p>9)	Groupon  offers a tool to merchant to run deals by the own<p>10)	 …<p>I was tempted to do daily deals website, but decided to jump to deals aggregator, that was a time when the most of daily deals websites did not have the affiliate platforms. We were forced to parsing/indexing their pages without having any affiliate with them. Now the most of them have affiliate with CJ or other platforms (some of them run own platform, which is not good idea). I left aggregator idea too.<p>We all are in the middle of the road of social e-com. My list will have more items and I hope that I will add one there too (hehehe) )))<p>Thanks for reading my post, appreciate that.<p>http://www.facebook.com/saviski
======
tamersalama
Interesting study.

Why don't you share this on your own blog/site? You can refine and add links
it as you go.

~~~
saifa
Thanks. Sorry,I don't have my personal blog at the moment.

